# Raking Back Stone



## asesler277 (Feb 24, 2016)

Hi guys. I'm new to plowing this year. I'm only 17 and have started my own business. My question is when you guys plow residential stone driveways and end up plowing a little stone with it, do you guys charge to rake it back in and fix the grass? If so, how do you base your pricing?


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

I point out to the customer that due to the surface of your driveway, I cannot be responsible for plowing stone with the snow. Don't make extra work for yourself!Thumbs Up


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

It happens 

Stihl power broom is awesome for this job


----------



## allagashpm (Sep 29, 2012)

I do and charge hourly. Fixing grass isn't a big deal most of the time if you get out early enough you can just plop it back down while it's still dormant. 
Power broom for gravel and stone works awesome.


----------



## sven1277 (Jan 15, 2008)

If customers complain, we'll fix it free of charge. Goes a long way to keeping happy customers. Its one of the reasons we'll charge a little extra per plow on a gravel drive. That and because its harder on the equipment.


----------



## FBN (Dec 20, 2008)

When I do gravel drives i try not to push any piles past the borders of the drive if possible. When the snow melts in the spring and leaves a pile you just go back quick with the plow and back blade it smooth.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

You must not get lot of snow if you can leave it right on the edge of the drive...

i pile and push it back from the edge so I have room to put the snow from the next storm.

as for the gravel, i tell my customers ill do my best to mitigate the gravel being pushed onto the lawn, but it is going to happen.
and i dont clean it up,,,
Then i ask them where they want me to push the snow to.

If I really make a big mess i might give them a hr or two and clean it up.

As for charging for this, its part of my cost of doing business. so there is no real loss


ps next yer look into using a lawngaurd...until the drive freezes,


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

Every one of our customers get a complimentary plow cleanup in the spring! Keeps them very happy.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

My plow only customers pay extra, 4 season customers it's included.
A lot of the clean up out here is the front ditch off the gravel roads, most of the gravel was not put there by me but by municipal plows.


----------



## Ottawa Plow Guy (Jan 30, 2015)

asesler277;2122670 said:


> Hi guys. I'm new to plowing this year. I'm only 17 and have started my own business. My question is when you guys plow residential stone driveways and end up plowing a little stone with it, do you guys charge to rake it back in and fix the grass? If so, how do you base your pricing?


 I do it for free if they mention it. Good to give a good closing impression as well as a good first impression to get them back next year. If it's gravel it's gonna happen so either build it in to your price or plan on eating the time. I use stihl kombi with sweepe/broom attachment.


----------



## Laner (Sep 27, 2007)

We tell our customers with gravel driveways that they will have some rock in the lawn. How much depends on the weather and how frozen the ground gets before we have to move snow. We do charge to remove it from the lawn depending on the customer. Most of the rock that we deal with is from the county or state plows. Power brooms work well for this, either hand held type or on a small tractor. Raking only certain areas. If you had to rake very much an hour won't get you very far as it doesn't rake easy!


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

I charge to take gravel out of the lawn and tell them this up front. I will fix the grass for free as this can be avoided. This year again I have NO grass to fix.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

To be clear using a power stick broom for what I do would still be hard. I have a 5 ft rotary on my front mount and another one with a broomer for steep slopes.
Some properties you literally reclaim tons of gravel.


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Ha Ha , that sure is a lot of gravel . Aluminum trailer ? How is that holding together for you ?


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

The trailer is a 2007. Needs a little welding every year but has held up well. 
I won't buy another though.

That picture is half the frontage...LOL


----------



## RCDAVID (Oct 28, 2008)

If you're just starting out, it would be a very good idea to stop back when the snow melts and fix up any mess that you made while plowing. No charge. Word will get out and you'll keep your customers and pick up a few more. I'm a caretaker, take care of mowing and plowing at my clients and in the past, past snow plowing guys made big messes at my places which I had to clean up and it really peed me off. I eventually got the job plowing because the guys who did the plowing didn't care about making a mess, as it "wasn't their problem", they didn't have to clean it up. I often use two rakes, hold them together tight and rake the stones back. I've also used a shop vac to pic up driveway stones, dirt, etc. This is if you don't have a power broom which works great. Putting the turf back before it starts to grow works also, pack it down.


----------

